# I have a garden as well and now spring has sprung even here



## Bjorn (May 31, 2013)

A small section of it



The red is tulips that is about to finish




And in front are a few trillium, I particulaly like these trillium grandiflorum 'Snowbunting'




I have some cyps as well, but its to early for them...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 31, 2013)

Those are a new trillium variety for me. Nice! What zone are you in?


----------



## Bjorn (May 31, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Those are a new trillium variety for me. Nice! What zone are you in?



Its a darn expensive variety of trillium grandiflorum. Shold go in most mid-west states in the US. i am in Norway, climate is perhaps similar to your zone 5-6but winter lasts longer. But very nice indeed. Bit like gardenias.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2013)

Another beautiful garden!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely place!!!

Bjorn, are the plants with the big leaves Cynara (2nd pic, right hand)?


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 1, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely place!!!
> 
> Bjorn, are the plants with the big leaves Cynara (2nd pic, right hand)?



ItS actually a rather smallish example of a rhubarb, Rheum palmatum. They can get impressively big so this one is smallish although it has been there for a number of years. The soil is peat so perhaps not so nutrient rich?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 1, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Those are a new trillium variety for me. Nice! What zone are you in?


 
This a Trillium grandiflorum variety and it is very hardy since we are able to grow them in zone 3


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 1, 2013)

Bjorn, your garden is wounderful!


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 2, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Bjorn, your garden is wounderful!



Should have had more time for it though Kids and work and orchids etc definitely takes its toll.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2013)

I think we never have enough time to take care of our gardens since we try to reach perfection.... But perfection is almost impossible to reach!


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Its a darn expensive variety of trillium grandiflorum. Shold go in most mid-west states in the US. i am in Norway, climate is perhaps similar to your zone 5-6but winter lasts longer. But very nice indeed. Bit like gardenias.



The typical T. grandiflorum only has 3 petals, so this variety with multiple layers of petals must be extremely rare.:wink:

How do like your rhubarb Bjorn? In pies or with strawberries?:drool:


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 3, 2013)

Rick said:


> The typical T. grandiflorum only has 3 petals, so this variety with multiple layers of petals must be extremely rare.:wink:
> 
> How do like your rhubarb Bjorn? In pies or with strawberries?:drool:



The grandiflorum is a 'plena' type. Not that rare, but they are infertile(normally) and have to be propagated by cuttings. And trillium cuttings are very slow. A bit like orchids

Should not attempt to eat a rheum palmatum, might not be poisonous but... The other kind is delicious in pies, or here in Norway a specialty is rhubarb soup(sweet) to have together with fried mackerel.


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2013)

Gorgeous trillium. We had some of those at the botanic garden I used to work at. I miss that time of year back in Massachusetts.


----------

